# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Shtresat e popullsise dhe forcat politike

## shigjeta

Mgjs programet politike midis partive ne Shqiperi nuk jane shume te theksuara,  perseri kane ndryshime si psh ne programet ekonomike etj dhe si rrjedhim mbeshtetje nga grupe te ndryshme te popullsise. Si mendoni cilat shtresa popullsie mbeshtesin te majten, te djathten ne Shqiperi dhe ne bote? Dhe pse?

----------


## Edvin83

Ke harru te vesh qe rreth 40-45% e shtreses se mesme nuk voton fare pasi i urren ato pseudokahe politike qe ke vene.

----------


## OPARI

vetem  ne shqiperi nuk merret vesh .
dhe partite politike nuk kane program te qarte se ke shtrese perfaqesojne 
keshtu qe votova te fundit

----------


## kleadoni

Edhe une them qe eshte e veshtire te besh nje dallim. Njoh te varfer e te pasur te te dyja kraheve, ashtu siç njoh plot te tjere qe nuk vene fare te votojne, siç ka permendur Edvini. Te ne eshte e veshtire te besh nje dallim te tille.

----------


## the admiral

po a eshte e thene qe te gjithe te varferit votojne njelloj dhe poashtu te gjithe te pasurit?
a nuk mund te kete te varfer qe votojne edhe te majten edhe te djathten?
gjithashtu te pasur qe votojne edhe te majten edhe te djathten??????

----------


## drague

> po a eshte e thene qe te gjithe te varferit votojne njelloj dhe poashtu te gjithe te pasurit?
> a nuk mund te kete te varfer qe votojne edhe te majten edhe te djathten?
> gjithashtu te pasur qe votojne edhe te majten edhe te djathten??????


cfare kupton me te varfer ti patriot?

----------


## Antiproanti

Politike ne Shqiperi dhe vende te ngjashme ka besueshmeri tejet te vogel tek shumica absolute e qytetarve. Prandaj, pothuajse askush nga ai numer zakonisht i vogel i votuesve nuk zgjedhe ne baze te bindjeve ideologjike apo kahjeve politike, por me teper  per ose kunder 1, 2, 3 apo 5 personaliteteve udheheqese te partive perkatese. Ne Shqiperi, por edhe ne disa vende tjera, vota e nje pjese te mire te votuesve eshte vote kunder, vote kundershtimi ose proteste.  Njekohesisht nje pjese e madhe jane militante te personalietetev, klaneve te ndryhshme dhe provicialiste...

----------


## the admiral

> cfare kupton me te varfer ti patriot?


gjithashtu edhe ky eshte problem pasi edhe varferia edhe pasuria jane gjera relative. kush eshte i varfer per dike, nuk eshte per dike tjeter.
prandaj e shoh si te veshtire te zgjedhesh.

----------


## Antiproanti

> gjithashtu edhe ky eshte problem pasi edhe varferia edhe pasuria jane gjera relative. kush eshte i varfer per dike, nuk eshte per dike tjeter.
> prandaj e shoh si te veshtire te zgjedhesh.


Egzistojne norma te caktuara nderkombetare (OKB...Banka Boterore) dhe kombetare(ne disa vende te botes) te cilat e perkufizojne mjaft mire varferine nga jovarferia apo pasuria. 
Nese dikujt, per ceshtje statistikore apo ceshtje tjera private, i duhen edhe diferencime tjera brenda kategorise se te varferve apo te pasurve, atehere sigurisht se dallim i atyre qe nuk kane pothuajse asgje me ata, te cilet posedojne dicka, varesisht nga vendi dhe sistemi social, mund te jete edhe me madh se dallim mes kategorise mesatarisht te varfer dhe mesatarisht te pasur. Varesisht se kush merret apo kerkon keso diferencimesh, ato ne shume raste mund te sherbejne per arsyetimin dhe relativizimin e ndonje agjende te padrejte politike dhe ekonomike,  por edhe ndonje kerkese perkatese. Ne raste te caktuara diferencime te tilla statistikore mund te keqperdoren edhe per te promovuar dhe justifikuar edhe ide radikale, nacionaliste, raciste etj...

----------

